# Spurs rookie Anderson out two months with fracture



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SAN ANTONIO (AP) -- Spurs rookie James Anderson has a stress fracture in his right foot that is expected to keep him out for two months.
> 
> Anderson has averaged 7.0 points while developing into a 3-point shooter off the bench for the Spurs. The former Oklahoma State star scored seven points Wednesday night in a win over the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/11/11/spurs-james-anderson.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Just bad luck...but at least he'll be primed for a nice 2nd half when he does come back from this. He's been playing like he's been here before (10 for 20 on his 3s I think). Gary Neal and Matt Bonner will see an uptick in minutes in the meantime


----------

